# Port St. Joe Florida



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Apr 18, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone could share any 2017 fishing reports from Port St. Joe.  The more recent the better. 

We haven't had a good experience since before the Red Tide in the fall of 2015.  We keep hoping that those waters will recover.  

Thanks....


----------



## jeardley (Apr 19, 2017)

I'd be interested in any reports as well. I have a kayak fishing trip planned down there May 19-23. We went last year in early may and didn't fair to well (Old timer told us it was because of a cold front that came through).

I check the half hitch site for reports but they haven't updated the one for Port St Joe since mid March

https://www.halfhitch.com/stores/port-st-joe/fishing-reports


----------



## fairweather (Apr 19, 2017)

I fished out of my yak April 8-12. It was outstanding for trout. The size was back up and I got picky about the ones I kept. I targeted reds a little, but didn't get any. I did see a guide come into the marina with three, all at the upper end of the slot. I am hoping it's recovered. 2016 was terrible for me too.

It was encouraging because during that time the tides were slack and the moon was full at night. Everything was wrong, according to theory, but the bite was on.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 19, 2017)

We did okay there a couple of weeks ago... Fished one afternoon. This was the biggest one that came over my rail.
Can't get picture to load right now but it is in my Bay City Lodge thread... Good luck!


----------



## Rabun (Apr 19, 2017)

Poor Poor Fisherman said:


> Just wondering if anyone could share any 2017 fishing reports from Port St. Joe.  The more recent the better.
> 
> We haven't had a good experience since before the Red Tide in the fall of 2015.  We keep hoping that those waters will recover.
> 
> Thanks....



Here's a site I go to every now and then.  Seems to have pretty good info.  I'll be on the Cape 5/15-22 so can report back with some hands on info.

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2017/04/13/panhandle-weekend-fishing-4cast/


----------



## trout fisher (Apr 21, 2017)

"Like" Perfect Cast Charters on FB. Capt. Dan posts a report with pics almost daily. Of course he's not divulging too much info but if you pay attention to detail(s), you can manage a hint or two.


----------



## fairweather (Apr 21, 2017)

Perfect Cast: That's the guide I saw come in with reds.


----------

